# biggest tire size



## nissanoffroad (Sep 2, 2007)

i don't have money to lift my car yet but i was wondering what the biggest tire size you can fit under a stock hb is...31???


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

31 or a 32, depending on where your t-bars are sitting. HB trucks sit about 1.5" higher off the frame than Pathfinders, FWIW. Pathfinders are limited to 31's stock.


----------



## nissanoffroad (Sep 2, 2007)

alright cool cause i might be able to get free 31s from my friend


----------



## nissanoffroad (Sep 2, 2007)

i got a set of 33s and put them on without a lift and they blew out my clutch so dont do that


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Sometimes shxt happens, lots of other people have put 33's on and had no clutch problems. Hope you can get 'er fixed soon, man.


----------



## nissanoffroad (Sep 2, 2007)

the cheapest one i found is $240 so as soon as i get the money ill be back to the woods hahaah


----------



## dars39 (Oct 26, 2007)

aLTHOUGH ITs a bit off topic ... but just wanted to ask .. does feel it feel gr8 to be on those big wheels ... wud love to own a HB ... one day !!!!


----------



## Just bought it (Jan 16, 2009)

*Clutch Price*

I live in southern California and found a place called "ZOOM Tires on craigs list. Clutch kit was quoted as $155 for japanese and "about" $95 for cheap chinese junk


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

im in southern cali. at cerritos nissan and i can get you a clutch kit (OEM nissan) for about $150. disk, plate, bearing, and bushing


----------



## format13 (Jun 10, 2006)

Be careful with the 31s. If you have 2wd they wont fit right, atleast the ones I bought wont.

When i try and steer it catches on both the front and back of the fender.

Now I am scrambling to find a cheap lift for it....

Just for reference I have 31x10.5xr15


----------



## Just bought it (Jan 16, 2009)

*Cjutch Kit*

Please let me know if you can still do this and who to contact. This would be greatly appreciated as I don't have to worry "is it right"


----------



## Just bought it (Jan 16, 2009)

*Clutch Kit*

Please let me know if you can still do this and who to contact. This would be greatly appreciated as I don't have to worry "is it right" Its time for me to buy a clutch


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

i have had my 33 12 50s on my hb for almost a year now and all i can say is its all in the driver


----------

